# August Decaff exclusive.



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Treat for you all again this month.

The roaster is Coffee compass.

£11 for 2 x 250g bags, delivered. Minimum order of 2 x 250g, no maximum.

Here's the twist:

Same bean, different roast levels.

You can have:

Medium

Or

Mahogony

The roaster says this is a really special decaf so get your name down.


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

1. Igm45 500g mahogony

2.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

1. Igm45 500g mahogony

2. dfk medium


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

dfk41 said:


> 1. Igm45 500g mahogony
> 
> 2. dfk medium


That does surprise me...


----------



## Asgross (Jun 14, 2015)

Originally Posted by *dfk41*   

1. Igm45 500g mahogony

2. dfk medium

3. Asgros 500g medium


----------



## Elcee (Feb 16, 2017)

Would these likely suit filter brewing?


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Elcee said:


> Would these likely suit filter brewing?


I've emailed the roaster to seek his views


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

1. Igm45 500g mahogony

2. dfk medium

3. Asgros 500g medium

4. jlarkin medium


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

@Rakesh @kennyboy993 you gents in?


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

@Si macc this is the decaff exclusive I was referring to ^


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

igm45 said:


> @Rakesh @kennyboy993 you gents in?


I've got a lot of beans in somehow at the moment igm - and will be away second half of August.

So gonna skip this one and get back in September most probably.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Can I add, mine is 500 gms. Anyone sitting on the fence needs to jump on this. Richard is the most skilled of roasters. I can think of very few who would offer two roast levels on the same bean. I have gone for the medium. The reason why is that I find mahogany decaf a real pain to deal with even though they taste great. I am having to go so fine it is untrue and this causes the coffee to suck back meaning the grind retention in the group means either dirty water or you clean it each time.

I had some Rave decaf which was medium and I found the taste spot on and the shot management so much better


----------



## Simon_S (Jul 4, 2016)

1. Igm45 500g mahogony

2. dfk medium

3. Asgros 500g medium

4. jlarkin medium

5. Simon_S 500g Medium


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

kennyboy993 said:


> I've got a lot of beans in somehow at the moment igm - and will be away second half of August.
> 
> So gonna skip this one and get back in September most probably.


No worries mate, Rakesh is in the same position.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

come on folks.....500 gms of beans......they will be belters........support igm45 otherwise he may get disheartened! What is wrong with drinking decaf. Just because as I did, you somehow think it is the devils spawn when in actual fact, it is not (when you find a good one!)


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

@igm45

might it be worth while asking for this to be roasted either later on one skip August and book it for September as a lot will be away


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

dfk41 said:


> come on folks.....500 gms of beans......they will be belters........support igm45 otherwise he may get disheartened! What is wrong with drinking decaf. Just because as I did, you somehow think it is the devils spawn when in actual fact, it is not (when you find a good one!)


I echo this, whilst I'm not the kind to get disheartened and will continue trying to source decent beans I need to be able to give roasters an incentive.

Offering an order of 2.5 kilos from 5 customers for an exclusive or early offer won't have them jumping through hoops..


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Elcee said:


> Would these likely suit filter brewing?


Just checked with roaster, yes medium roast will suit filter


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Id order some but I will be away from my machine for two weeks so can only cope with my subscriptions until September


----------



## Elcee (Feb 16, 2017)

1. Igm45 500g mahogony

2. dfk medium

3. Asgros 500g medium

4. jlarkin medium

5. Elcee 500g medium


----------



## Elcee (Feb 16, 2017)

I hope its better than the decaff I just drunk. Notes of burnt leather and ash


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Elcee said:


> I hope its better than the decaff I just drunk. Notes of burnt leather and ash


Doubt it, Coffee Compass are very good at decaf. I'd join in as well, but I've several bags in the go and don't need any more.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

1. Igm45 500g mahogony

2. dfk medium

3. Asgros 500g medium

4. jlarkin medium

5. Elcee 500g medium

6. MildredM - medium please


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

1. Igm45 500g mahogony

2. dfk medium

3. Asgros 500g medium

4. jlarkin medium

5. Elcee 500g medium

6. MildredM - medium please

7. Jacko112 - medium please


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

1. Igm45 500g mahogony

2. dfk medium

3. Asgros 500g medium

4. jlarkin medium

5. Elcee 500g medium

6. MildredM - medium please

7. Jacko112 - medium please

8. Simon_S medium (seemed to have dropped off)


----------



## Hibbsy (Jan 8, 2017)

1. Igm45 500g mahogony

2. dfk medium

3. Asgros 500g medium

4. jlarkin medium

5. Elcee 500g medium

6. MildredM - medium please

7. Jacko112 - medium please

8. Simon_S medium

9. Hibbsy 500g medium please


----------



## Hibbsy (Jan 8, 2017)

dfk41 said:


> Can I add, mine is 500 gms. Anyone sitting on the fence needs to jump on this. Richard is the most skilled of roasters. I can think of very few who would offer two roast levels on the same bean. I have gone for the medium. The reason why is that I find mahogany decaf a real pain to deal with even though they taste great. I am having to go so fine it is untrue and this causes the coffee to suck back meaning the grind retention in the group means either dirty water or you clean it each time.
> 
> I had some Rave decaf which was medium and I found the taste spot on and the shot management so much better


Well you twisted my arm. I have lots of beans at the min, but will freeze a bag.... Or as its decaf I guess I can just drink more...


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

I'm in. I'll have 500g, medium please


----------



## Hibbsy (Jan 8, 2017)

1. Igm45 500g mahogony

2. dfk medium

3. Asgros 500g medium

4. jlarkin medium

5. Elcee 500g medium

6. MildredM - medium please

7. Jacko112 - medium please

8. Simon_S medium

9. Hibbsy 500g medium please

10. MediumRoastSteam. 500g medium


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Bump, couple more days and the order is going in


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Night time bump


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Pm are going out before I go to bed tonight so if you want some get on it now.

Don't let decaf put you off this is a stonker apparently


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Pm's sent. Let me know if you haven't received one.

If your not on the list and you want to take part update thread asap please


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

All payments received. Thank you all for such prompt payments. It really makes my life a lot easier.

I have sent the address list to Richard and will keep you posted with regards to dispatch.

I look forward to trying another decaf. Last months was lovely.


----------



## Si macc (May 24, 2017)

igm45 said:


> @Si macc this is the decaff exclusive I was referring to ^


Thanks for the heads up @igm45, totally forgot/missed your post and already have some beans in the post, doh! Oh well, next time!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

igm45 said:


> All payments received. Thank you all for such prompt payments. It really makes my life a lot easier.
> 
> I have sent the address list to Richard and will keep you posted with regards to dispatch.
> 
> I look forward to trying another decaf. Last months was lovely.


Do you know whether they are likely to be dispatched this week or the next? I'm running out of decaf so trying to get the logistics right


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Do you know whether they are likely to be dispatched this week or the next? I'm running out of decaf so trying to get the logistics right


Roasting today so I should imagine this week


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

All gone out today should receive over the next couple of days


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Mine arrived today - with a very generous extra decaff in - thanks a lot Coffee Compass (Richard I believe)!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Yes! Same here. Fantastic service with an extra surprise decaff bag!

Thank you all!


----------



## Elcee (Feb 16, 2017)

Mine arrived too along with the surprise. I'm very thankful to all for this.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Wow! It's like Christmas









Thank you very much indeed, Coffee Compass and igm45, and anyone else involved!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

So excited I forgot my pic!


----------



## Asgross (Jun 14, 2015)

Mine also just arrived , with the unexpected bonus bag.!!

Thanks


----------



## Hibbsy (Jan 8, 2017)

Mine arrived today as well, with the extra bag of decaf beans, which was a lovely surprise.

Thanks to all involved, the beans smell great.


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

I too have received mine. Great little extra.

Is anyone still yet to receive?


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

Got mine too today when I just arrived home. Nice surprise with the extra bag too.

Thanks for organising this, looking forward to trying it as I was really impressed with CC general bits recently


----------



## Elcee (Feb 16, 2017)

Anyone tried these yet? How are they for you?


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Elcee said:


> Anyone tried these yet? How are they for you?


Mine is destined for espresso, so waiting a few days. Have you tried it?


----------



## Elcee (Feb 16, 2017)

jlarkin said:


> Mine is destined for espresso, so waiting a few days. Have you tried it?


Just the one. Was a bit too roasty so I think it needs some resting time.


----------



## Hebrich (Jul 18, 2016)

Is this offer all finished now? I always buy from Richard at Coffee Compass. This is a great deal - but only just spotted it...


----------



## Si macc (May 24, 2017)

Gutted I missed this. Will pay more attention next time. Enjoy!


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

dfk41 said:


> @igm45
> 
> might it be worth while asking for this to be roasted either later on one skip August and book it for September as a lot will be away


Sorry,

Didn't mean to ignore you, only just noticed this. Couldn't anyway as I have another roaster arranged for September


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Gorgeous! Just tried our first cup tonight.

With it being deacf we used the HG-1 and I didn't alter the grind from the recent Square Mile decaf.

15.2g took 36s to get 28g. It went really slow towards the end of the shot, I will try slightly longer tomorrow out of interest. If I said it is thick and gloopy I don't mean overly so at all. One of those shots that is good for pouring milk into actually









We really enjoyed it and would like to than Coffee Compass and igm45 again - thank you


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

MildredM said:


> Gorgeous! Just tried our first cup tonight.
> 
> With it being deacf we used the HG-1 and I didn't alter the grind from the recent Square Mile decaf.
> 
> ...


You might wanna re edit this post,


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

mines_abeer said:


> You might wanna re edit this post,


Oops


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

MildredM said:


> Oops


Poops might have been a better choice don't you think


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

MildredM said:


> Gorgeous! Just tried our first cup tonight.
> 
> With it being deacf we used the HG-1 and I didn't alter the grind from the recent Square Mile decaf.
> 
> ...


I just had my first try of this too, need to go finer. 18 in 34 out in 20 seconds.

I was immediately struck by the crema, I have never seen such a thick, foamy crema.

Little sour as you'd expect but surprisingly it wasn't a sink cup.

I will save my taste thoughts until I dialled it in but based on that shot I have high hopes.


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

Just had my first cup, normal morning espresso. Had to grind finer than normal but wow, it's really good. Luckily I have time for another this morning!


----------



## Elcee (Feb 16, 2017)

What kind of flavours have you guys gotten from this?


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Elcee said:


> What kind of flavours have you guys gotten from this?


I'm yet to dial it in so not happy to commit yet.

Have you given it a go? How did you get on?


----------



## Elcee (Feb 16, 2017)

igm45 said:


> I'm yet to dial it in so not happy to commit yet.
> 
> Have you given it a go? How did you get on?


Alright I guess. I've done a few kalita+AP brews with it. I found I need to grind finer as the flow rate seems pretty fast. They were okay. Tasted a bit roasty imo.

I just had a brew using a 25 min steep in the french press. This was much nicer like sweet caramelized nuts.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

I had my first cup with the "Medium" roast. It was a long black, so 1 part water and 1 part espresso. 18g in, 36g out in 40s. For a decaf, I think it's great. It's definitely a darker roast if compared to a "Medium" roast from other roaster I must admit. It does taste a bit roasty, but it is not bitter at all. I'll try with milk at some point, I bet it would make an spectacular flat white.


----------



## Elcee (Feb 16, 2017)

Would anyone like my second unopened bag?


----------



## Elcee (Feb 16, 2017)

@igm45, tried these again? If so how was it?


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Elcee said:


> Would anyone like my second unopened bag?


 @Si macc - if you're still hoping to try this?


----------



## Si macc (May 24, 2017)

Yes! Sounds good to me. Actually gone back to recaff but can't drink coffee in the evening so missing my decaff a bit! Just got my new classic so will be making a lot of cups to get used to it.


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Elcee said:


> @igm45, tried these again? If so how was it?


Yes I have,

It's tricky, the other espresso I'm drinking (LSOL foundry) is a lovely, lively espresso.

I have tried long, short and in between with this bean.

The best shot I've had has been 18:34 in 31 seconds.

With that I got chocolate, with acidic undertones. But the overall flavour is 'just' coffee.

Regardless it doesn't excite me, I really want to love it, but find it a bit one dimensional. I know what great coffee can produce in the cup and this doesn't quite hit that for me.

Had the Foundry offering not been such a stonker I think my review may have been more favourable.

This coffee leaves me with a sense of take it or leave it, I enjoy it when it's made but don't find myself looking forward to it, nor will I be devastated when the bag is finished.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

I agree with the above. There's nothing too special about it, but then again none of the decaf I had so far were stunning, they were just "ok", so I am not disappointed to be honest.


----------



## Elcee (Feb 16, 2017)

I agree as well.

I've made pour over (v60, kalita) and immersion (FP, CCD) brews of it and I think you summed up well @igm45. To me its just that kind of stereotypical coffee flavour.

Part of my interest in decaff specialty coffee is seeing if they can be as good as caffeinated beans. Put another way, are these decaff "speciality" in their own right.

Compared to the caffeinated coffees I've had recently (like Foundry LSOL, Kenyans, Ethiopians, a Brazilian from Crankhouse) these aren't near them at all but is that a fair comparison? I've only had decaffs from a few other roasters most of which were nice. However the one I had from James Gourmet was incredible in its own right. One of my favourite coffees this year. I'm reluctant to pass judgement given how little experience I have with decaffs and also I get I might just be brewing them poorly.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Evening pour - 18in, 32g out. Pretty good.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

have only just got around to this. I did not enjoy the 1st bag of the exclusive though the second bag is next, but I have had 3 cups of the additional bag. I chucked ithe empty away yesterday. I can remember it was white and I think it was Ethiopian but am finding it very pleasant with a little milk


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

dfk41 said:


> have only just got around to this. I did not enjoy the 1st bag of the exclusive though the second bag is next, but I have had 3 cups of the additional bag. I chucked ithe empty away yesterday. I can remember it was white and I think it was Ethiopian but am finding it very pleasant with a little milk


Wait and see how you get on with exclusive bag two. I think it got better as it aged a bit. Either that or I was unduly harsh on it..


----------



## Elcee (Feb 16, 2017)

I found both just to have generic coffee taste no matter how I brewed them. Bit of a letdown.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Well, I have just ditched the rest of the second bag.......sorry to say this but it was quite horrible!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

dfk41 said:


> Well, I have just ditched the rest of the second bag.......sorry to say this but it was quite horrible!


We got on really well with the first bag. The second was different somehow, even the beans looked slightly different (slightly lighter and some chaff in the bag). I couldn't get anything very exciting, it was just (I wish I had the vocabulary) flat/one dimensional/lacking.

Got the freebie bag in the freezer to try yet


----------



## Si macc (May 24, 2017)

I had a bag off Elcee but didn't find it too exciting as espresso. Quite new to all this but found it a bit unexciting, still was nice as a flat white. Kind of glad everyone reported back similar as I was thinking I was missing something!


----------

